
‘Babylon 5’ is great, so why does it look so bad? - leptoniscool
https://www.engadget.com/2018/06/22/babylon-5-digital-video-quality/
======
knolan
While Babylon 5 is certainly ambitious, and it has some great moments it was
always pretty uneven.

